# New Smoker Arrived



## safety1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Finally got my new smoker. It is a Cabela's model 48" Stainless Steel Vertical - 1200 sq in of cooking surface - Did the initial burn off this evening with some hickory chips - smoked on HIGH temp for about 1 hour, at 250*F. I am going to be doing two chickens this weekend and will post as the smoke goes on. Wish me luck!
For some reason I am unable to post any pics. Can someone please assit me?


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Safety1. Glad to have you with us. Enjoy that new smoker. Looking forward to your posts.

For pics try reading this tutorial for starters:

Posting pics on SMF. â€¹(â€¢Â¿â€¢)â€º Tutorial â€¹(â€¢Â¿â€¢)â€º


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 3, 2008)

Good luck Safety1.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 3, 2008)

I had the same smoker. Great unit. You will love it.


----------



## erain (Jun 3, 2008)

welcome to smf, hope you enjoy your new smoker!!! share some smokes!!


----------



## ronp (Jun 3, 2008)

Try this site, it's very easy. 
http://postimage.org/

Good luck!l


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

Alright!!  Get that thing fired up with some meat in it!!


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 3, 2008)

smoked meat for everyone


----------



## gooose53 (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 3, 2008)

Congrads on the new smoker. Looking forward to seeing in action.


----------



## keith54 (Jun 3, 2008)

Good luck with the new smoker. looking forward to some q-view. And welcome aboard.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 4, 2008)

Good luck!
Welcome to SMF, it is a lot of fun here...you will be hooked in no time!!
Looking fwd to Q-VUE!


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 20, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> I had the same smoker. Great unit. You will love it.


Do you still have it? How does it work?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 20, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Do you still have it? How does it work?




Sadly no. Sold it when we moved from the east coast as I didn't have room to take it.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 20, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Sadly no. Sold it when we moved from the east coast as I didn't have room to take it.


Bummer man


----------



## Angela66 (Oct 6, 2021)

Finally, I got my new smoker that was stainless free and a huge space in it. Now, it was in two layers, you can cooked it in its bottom side also that saves my time. Am so, excited to cooked  grilled chicken in it.


----------

